# what is maximum distance for lan



## jigar657 (Mar 5, 2005)

hey guys, 

i want to lan 2 computers. can someone plz tell me what maximum cable length is allowed.

thanx in advance
jigar


----------



## pimpom (Mar 5, 2005)

Without a repeater the maximum cable length with Cat5 cable is generally taken as 100 m. This is obviously a rounded-off figure, so experiences may differ under practical conditions.


----------



## valtea (Mar 5, 2005)

repeater 
Can somene tell me the function of a repeater. Can we just plug it in and leave it as it is without a computer or do we need a computer everytime we use a repeater.
Which is better in terms of Bandwith from HUB and Switch.
can someone suggest good repeater and their market rate please?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Mar 5, 2005)

> Which is better in terms of Bandwith from HUB and Switch


yes i think the Switch is better.......


----------



## digen (Mar 5, 2005)

A switch will improve a networks performance w.r.t throughput.Switches break down collision domains.
Where as for a hub there is only one collision & one broadcast domain.Network congestion,collisions are all because of this reason.
A hub just the takes the signal,regenerates it & forwards frame to all the ports irrespective to what it contains.
A switch will forward the frame by looking the the switch filter table for the respective MAC[Media Access Control] address or if not found then by broadcasting a request.So this makes the intended host to reply instead of all the hosts listening for the frame sent. 
So definately switch is the way to go but at the same time its a tad bit expensive than hubs.

EDIT:I forgot to post about repeaters,well basically a hub is kinda a repeater because it just takes the signal & forwards it to all the ports without inspecting or knowing about what the data contains or where it should go.
I've no idea about how much a repeater costs dude but yes a decent hub should cost you somewhere between 500-800 bucks.


----------



## pimpom (Mar 5, 2005)

A repeater is a device you install at some point in the path if you need to link up between a distance greater than the maximum for a direct link. It functions somewhat like the line amplifier of a cable TV distribution. It needs a power source but you can install it once and forget about it.

A switch has ten times the bandwidth of a hub, i.e., 10Mb/s for a hub and 100Mb/s for a switch.

I don't have a current price for a repeater but a single basic repeater should be below 1k. You can use a hub or switch as a repeater too.

Valte, how's the weather in Kolasib -- warming up ?


----------



## valtea (Mar 24, 2005)

*[edit=theraven]
contents removed
reason: bumping te thread for no apparent reason
link provided has nuthing to do with thread query !
consider this a warning to u and anyone else who plans to do this !*


----------

